# Triumph and Treachery - Multiplayer Expansion



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Any thoughts on the Triumph and Treachery expansion?

Seems a bit gimmicky to me and w/ a price tag like that it's just asking to be a giant let down.

Would be nice if they could actually iron out some rules so that a 1v1v1 game doesn't just devolve into a tag-team match. But this is GW so I won't hold my breath.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Link to the actual item page

I think that for it's price, it's most likely won't be worth it. Were it maybe 30 I could see myself throwing out some cash for it, but $85 for some more history (like we didn't have enough), 3 scenarios (which are supposed to be the point of this?) and 3 historical ones (which sound interesting, but just make your own...), some cards and some tokens... I mean, sounds nice but will most likely be a huge letdown. We can make our own scenarios pretty easily (or find them online), the tokens just don't look that cool, and the cards will be available online within a week of this thing being shipped out, only separate. IDK, it just doesn't look like something I'd want to shell out almost a hundred dollars for, especially when I could just draft up my own scenarios for free.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Thx for link fix. Edited post to fix as well.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone know exactly what it entails, is it a mini skirmish game like mordheim or something?


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Does anyone know exactly what it entails, is it a mini skirmish game like mordheim or something?


I believe it's for full on games of Warhammer for more than 1v1 and aiming at more of a "everyone for themselves" type game.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It is indeed multi-player, sort of like Apocalypse without sides; instead you choose which other players count as enemy at the start of your turn.

The treachery mechanic looks interesting, but I do not play enough 1-on-1 WHFB at the moment to want it more than some of the new Dark Elf models.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

$165 bucks...? Bahahahahaha fuck right off GW.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> but I do not play enough 1-on-1 WHFB at the moment


Amen to that brother!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I played this on Sunday and in a 5 man game and in fact won it despite being nearly destroyed early on. Whole point is to acquire coins by gaining victory points, 50 victory points gives you a brass coin, 150 gives you a silver, 250 gives you a gold and I think 1400 or 1500 gives you a gold bar. 

I ended up with 700 victory points. You can acquire these points by simply killing units or you can use them to bribe or pay your competitors to do something or have them pay you.

I was set up in the middle with dark elves, to my left were high elves, to my right were lizardmen, to the upper right were high elves and to the upper left were empire.

The closest to the center of the board gets 150 VPs a turn. There's also cards you can randomly gain and get two at the start, these can vary from making a look out sir roll fail to stopping an army attacking you for their turn.

Big down point is you need to nominate a single army you want to attack per turn and you can only do anything against that army, which means you can't shoot at anything else or cast at anything else. It kind of hinders it imo. The turn sequence is random, you're each given a card at the beginning of the game with a unique symbol, you then give that card back to the games master and he shuffles them and then draws a card and who ever is drawn goes next, this is done until they've all be drawn and then it's repeated again.

It was a fun game, it got my blood up at the beginning as just about everyone decided to focus on me, my shades and hydra got owned without doing much. 

I stayed in it by using my own magic but also by crafting deals, selling my turns off as a mercenary force and general trying not to buy my enemies loyalty. I ended up with the most money at the end despite being the only army of disorder.

I wouldn't say it's a competitive game, but it's a lot more fun than apocalypse.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the quick review WoT!

Did you play on a typical 4x6 field? If not, what size was it? Seems like some players would have it easier getting closer to the center.

What size armies were people using?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

We used 1k on on 6 of these boards, not the same exact boards some had hills etc.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Big down point is you need to nominate a single army you want to attack per turn and you can only do anything against that army


Interesting; the pre-release discussion I saw said you could pick more than one but implied that there were downsides. Having to pick a single enemy seems to make alliances less valuable.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It may be that part was misread, although he had read it through afaik. He'd only had it for a day though, so there's a lot of room for missing things. I mean there was a point where one force could be in melee with two different armies, I asked him what happens then and he said one of the fights is a "ceasefire" and nothing happens. I'm not so sure about it though, it kind of makes the game less flexible.


----------

